# US Citizen Retiree Visa - Health Insurance Question



## Guest (Aug 8, 2011)

We are in the process of applying for my retiree visa in Spain. My wife will be on the same visa as a dependent.

As there is no agreement between Spain and the US it does not appear we have insurance of any sort when in Spain as a US retiree. In order to obtain the visa we need to supply proof of health insurance.

We prefer to have an in Spain policy rather than some international health insurance policy. But we really don’t know.


Thanks in advance for your time.
Fred and Luz


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2011)

I've been really happy with my Mapfre policy. Thankfully, insurance seems to be a lot cheaper than back in the States!


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2011)

Thank you halydia. The name rang a bell here as mapfre is also in Colombia. They still taking the gold out.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2011)

searching the internet...I get my posted question here on this site...but on an alternative site, it appears the key is obtaining a social security number, by hook or crook.

From the information I can find, and in comparison to the UK'ers, not to many US retiree's in Spain. I found this true with travel books, especially when they state that things are less expensive in Spain, maybe for her masities subjects.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

folklore said:


> We are in the process of applying for my retiree visa in Spain. My wife will be on the same visa as a dependent.
> 
> As there is no agreement between Spain and the US it does not appear we have insurance of any sort when in Spain as a US retiree. In order to obtain the visa we need to supply proof of health insurance.
> 
> ...


If you qualify for US Social Security, you will also qualify for Medicare. Part A (which is, I think, major hospitalization) is free, whereas you have to pay monthly premiums for the other parts - B and D). 

If you want the option to return to the US in the event of a major illness or injury to take advantage of your Part A coverage, you probably should consider the sort of travel policy that would allow for medical evacuation back to the States. Otherwise what you need is a genuine "expat" medical coverage. 

Your local Spanish health policies are going to be built around whatever national health benefits are available to Spanish citizens or residents who have paid into the system during their working year. As a US citizen, you'd do better with an expat policy. For an example, you may want to check out what AARO (Association of Americans Resident Overseas) has available for its members: AARO?s Health Care Program for Expatriate America Though the association is headquartered in Paris, the medical coverage is designed for Americans resident anywhere in the world and is designed to meet the consulate visa requirements for private health insurance.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

folklore said:


> searching the internet...I get my posted question here on this site...but on an alternative site, it appears the key is obtaining a social security number, by hook or crook.
> 
> From the information I can find, and in comparison to the UK'ers, not to many US retiree's in Spain. I found this true with travel books, especially when they state that things are less expensive in Spain, maybe for her masities subjects.


the main reason so few US citzens retire to Spain is that it's hard to get a visa to be here for more than 90 days 

for sure it can be done, but it's by no means an easy process, nor a cheap one from what I understand - nor is it a given that it will be granted even after you've jumped through all the hoops

you can't get a social security number here, unless you can work here - which of course you can't

private health insurance is essential (which of course retired UK citizens don't need), so you'll just have to bite the bullet & factor that into your budget

there are many health ins companies - two more would be ASSSA & BUPA International

it's not expensive here, compared to say, the UK - but getting cover for pre-existing conditions (which most of us over, say, 50, probably have) might be impossible, & if not impossible, then extremely costly


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Dont bother with BUPA International, they are terribly expensive and thats because their cover is International ... or that's their excuse. They were more than double our other quotations when we went to them.

People like Sanitas (which wierdly is part of BUPA) will give you a much better quotation. A couple in their mid fifties used to be about €1100 a year for the pair, although not sure what it is now. You also get cover when abroad, but read through the different policies that are offered. They are HERE, and you can get an indication of price online iirc

Theres also ASSSA who I also see recommended on the forums, but I havent used them personally

The only down side of course is that you have to declare previous stuff. Depending on how long ago, some will cover it and some will not, and some will put a time limit on it as to when they will effect cover for that previous treatment


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> Dont bother with BUPA International, they are terribly expensive and thats because their cover is International ... or that's their excuse. They were more than double our other quotations when we went to them.
> 
> People like Sanitas (which wierdly is part of BUPA) will give you a much better quotation. A couple in their mid fifties used to be about €1100 a year for the pair, although not sure what it is now. You also get cover when abroad, but read through the different policies that are offered. They are HERE, and you can get an indication of price online iirc
> 
> ...


we have ASSSA as well as state cover - & are (so far) happy

the main problem I see with all the private companies is that if you are diagnosed with some condition or other during the first year, if the doctor considers that you had it before you took the ins out, even if you didn't know you had it & had no symptoms at all..............then you aren't covered


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2011)

Bevdeforges said:


> If you qualify for US Social Security, you will also qualify for Medicare. Part A (which is, I think, major hospitalization) is free, whereas you have to pay monthly premiums for the other parts - B and D).
> 
> If you want the option to return to the US in the event of a major illness or injury to take advantage of your Part A coverage, you probably should consider the sort of travel policy that would allow for medical evacuation back to the States. Otherwise what you need is a genuine "expat" medical coverage.
> 
> ...


Bev, thank you very much.

We are looking at the 'rider' policies for expats. We also plan on looking at, if they exist, of health insuance policies within Spain. Another consideration is after we arrive my wife applying for a self-employ work visa, then she would most likely be covered and I can tag along with her.


----------



## Brangus (May 1, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> the main reason so few US citzens retire to Spain is that it's hard to get a visa to be here for more than 90 days


Though visas are difficult to get, the main reasons US citizens don't retire to Spain are: Florida, Arizona, Texas, California, etc. Spain just isn't on the radar screen.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

folklore said:


> We also plan on looking at, if they exist, of health insuance policies within Spain.



Errrrr .... did you not read the posts above with recommendations?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Brangus said:


> Though visas are difficult to get, the main reasons US citizens don't retire to Spain are: Florida, Arizona, Texas, California, etc. Spain just isn't on the radar screen.


well yes, of course - but I meant in comparison to Brits coming to Spain

we get a LOT of US citizens on the forum wanting to move to Spain or elsewhere in Europe - & the biggest stumbling block is the visa issue

the same could be said for Europeans wanting to move to the US - the visa issue is the biggest stumbling block for them


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> well yes, of course - but I meant in comparison to Brits coming to Spain
> 
> we get a LOT of US citizens on the forum wanting to move to Spain or elsewhere in Europe - & the biggest stumbling block is the visa issue
> 
> the same could be said for Europeans wanting to move to the US - the visa issue is the biggest stumbling block for them


If anything, it's more difficult (many say *far *more difficult) for Europeans to locate to the US. For example, an American married to a Brit can usually get their UK spouse visa in a few weeks. For a Briton with a US spouse, it's more like a year to 18 months for a US K-3 visa, with far stricter criteria and requirements.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2011)

Brangus said:


> Though visas are difficult to get, the main reasons US citizens don't retire to Spain are: Florida, Arizona, Texas, California, etc. Spain just isn't on the radar screen.


It's very easy to get a retiree visa...the problem for many non-native Spanish speakers is, no surprise the language barrier. We know many us'ers back home that have visited Spain many times and consider it a top notch place to live. But they have a grasp of the Spanish idoma.

My wife is US/Colombian citizen and speaks five languages....I study Spanish every day...and do my best...but it's very easy for me to wrap myself in her bubble.


----------

